# Follow through



## bunkered (Oct 12, 2014)

What does a shortened follow through do for the golf swing, tried this today on the range. Seemed to give a better strike on the ball.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 12, 2014)

For me its gives a lower flatter shot, pretty much a punch shot.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2014)

If I finish shoulder high it takes around 10yds off, waist high takes 20yds off, and as paddy says each one has a slightly lower flight with less spin.


----------



## bunkered (Oct 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			For me its gives a lower flatter shot, pretty much a punch shot.
		
Click to expand...

That's what i found also, do you think you could play with this swing.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 12, 2014)

I am that stiff my natural follow through is a bit cut off.  Yeah you can play like that just fine.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 12, 2014)

The follow through is a result of the downswing.   A full swing should result in a full followthrough.  A more punchy shot will have s shorter follow through due to there being less force through the ball.

IMO its best to jest let it happen and focus on the type of shot you are trying to create, the follow through happens after you strike the ball so there is no point in manipulating it.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 12, 2014)

35+ years of Hockey ingrained a 'shortened' follow through that I've been trying to 'finish' for years!

Yes it works for certain shots - like punch ones - but generally it's a negative in terms of distance and counter-productive for 'delicate' shots like short chips - where it can become a stab! The problem happens when the impact becomes a hit *at* the ball rather than a hit *through* it!

A shorter than full back-swing, on the other hand, has distinctly more benefits than the marginal disadvantages imo.


----------



## bunkered (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			35+ years of Hockey ingrained a 'shortened' follow through that I've been trying to 'finish' for years!

Yes it works for certain shots - like punch ones - but generally it's a negative in terms of distance and counter-productive for 'delicate' shots like short chips - where it can become a stab! The problem happens when the impact becomes a hit *at* the ball rather than a hit *through* it

A shorter than full back-swing, on the other hand, has distinctly more benefits than the marginal disadvantages imo.
		
Click to expand...

Only tried it with 7, 8, and 9 irons. I have seen some hockey players turn in to good golfers.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2014)

the lessons i had earlier in the year have succeeded in giving  me a follow though. before i had very little. More of a Cricket Off Drive.

Ive gained distance from it no question... Ive no idea why though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2014)

bunkered said:



			Only tried it with 7, 8, and 9 irons. I have seen some hockey players turn in to good golfers.
		
Click to expand...


I'm an ex hockey player and managed to get a full follow through 

Use a shortened one if the follow through is restricted or to play a punch shot


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 13, 2014)

bunkered said:



			Only tried it with 7, 8, and 9 irons. I have seen some hockey players turn in to good golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I've known a few too. From purely 'Back Home' (NZ) experience, an ex-Captain of NZ Hockey team was high up in Seniors Golf and just missed ET Seniors qualification. The NZ International Turner trio - Glen (Cricket), Grant (Hockey) and Greg (Golf) all played/play Hockey and Cricket and Golf. And a near International (who almost break my shoulder through wads of clothes from 20 yards - when I moved rather than have the hockey ball take my camera lens out and head off) was a County player for all three!

Secret apparently - as the first Pro that saw my 'swing' recognised and commented - 'Only 2 things we tell Hockey players - Slow the swing down and finish it!


----------



## bunkered (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Oh yes, I've known a few too. From purely 'Back Home' (NZ) experience, an ex-Captain of NZ Hockey team was high up in Seniors Golf and just missed ET Seniors qualification. The NZ International Turner trio - Glen (Cricket), Grant (Hockey) and Greg (Golf) all played/play Hockey and Cricket and Golf. And a near International (who almost break my shoulder through wads of clothes from 20 yards - when I moved rather than have the hockey ball take my camera lens out and head off) was a County player for all three!

Secret apparently - as the first Pro that saw my 'swing' recognised and commented - 'Only 2 things we tell Hockey players - Slow the swing down and finish it!
		
Click to expand...


So the thought of a shorter follow through must be giving me a shorter backswing, that's what giving me a better strike on the ball.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 13, 2014)

bunkered said:



			So the thought of a shorter follow through must be giving me a shorter backswing, that's what giving me a better strike on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. But remember to continue to hit 'through' the ball. The 'hit the imaginary ball 6 inches in front' or the real one in practice a foot or more in front of the ball to be hit could help. I have my own thought, as there are other issues too


----------



## turkish (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm a beginner and when I started I found so much more control using punch shots.... However my only problem was when shots required more loft and/or spin.... For example when you have bunkers etc at the front of greens.... I often found I could reach the green but the ball would skid right through the green because it didn't have enough loft or spin- went for lessons and got taught to follow through more... Had to just keep practicising(and still am) for more control. I'll still occasionally punch if I feel the shot warrants it but if going for the green a lot of the times you don't want it hitting anything other than the green as can give awkward bounced or undesired effects etc so you need a bit more loft


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2014)

Hopefully I can add to this. I can join the hockey love in, played for years and turned to golf after the knees were shot, sound familiar fellow hockey players? Big problems with bending left arm at the elbow, again will sound familiar for other hockey players I suspect as the game is not played with a straight left arm. Anyway...on to the follow through. I had a lesson last weekend that addressed this quite specifically. My follow through was somewhat stunted and a little placed at times. The pro was trying to get me to "give it more" and properly swing through. It was the full belt buckle to the front, right foot raised and turned. In my head it now looks like Rory, yeah right. The pro mentioned that my getting the hips fully following through, a full finish etc brought the club face back square as I was hitting it. Now what happened.......I was hitting the ball higher, further and more importantly straighter. I went out again on Sunday and I was able to repeat this.

This may not work for you, a short follow through may be just what you need, but after my lesson I will be giving it the full Hollywood swing through and pose for the camera. Best of luck for whatever works for you.


----------



## bunkered (Oct 15, 2014)

Had 9 holes tonight using this swing, really think I have found some sort of repeatable swing.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 15, 2014)

I followed through once..............




i find I get a better strike and control when I have a sawn off follow through. Especially on par 3s, punch the ball in lovely. Great when its windy too.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 16, 2014)

it's a deal more likely to do with the fact that your intent in the curtailed swing motion has allowed you to have a better controlled tempo & rhythm to the swing motion, plus you now with this swing have a length of backswing that is under control more also. 
so no big overswing/disconnection, so it's giving you a more connected armswing & body turn to the top - bottom line is any successful swing motion has to have connection between the arms (therefore hands & club) & a body/shoulder turn.

but continuing with a pretty curtailed follow through in the end, overall, will limit what you can achieve some, as the swing won't in the end produce the clubhead speed necessary to produce obviously enough length, but also importantly the height & spin so necessary for all full shots to the green.

if you can marry the length of the backswing you now have with the same tempo & rhythm & connectedness to a full swing through to a complete balanced swing finish it should help you progress further still.

way to start to try to get this is just simply put yourself in a complete balanced full finish - no swing - just put yourself there. 
just take time to be aware of the finished position & feel that's where you're aiming to get to with the motion.
 then make the same length 3/4 -ish backswing that you have been & with no extra effort in the swing motion just move through the ball to that finish position you just felt yourself in.


----------

